# schrift innerhalb eines pfades



## vOlcer (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen, habe ein kleine Frage, die mir hoffentlich jemand beantworten kann.
Wie schaffe ich es einen Text, innerhalb eines Pfades zu schreiben, damit der Text die Form des Pfades bekommt

siehe Bild(vom Pfad)....der Text sollte also die Form der "Waffe" haben 

danke


----------



## Philip Kurz (21. Mai 2004)

Du kannst bei Photoshop Creative Suite einen Text an einem Pfad ausrichten. Genauere Infos im Handbuch von Photoshop CS


----------



## extracuriosity (21. Mai 2004)

Ich denke mal, du willst die Pfadfläche mit der Schrift füllen und nicht die Pfadkontur.
Wenn ich richtig liege ist die Antwort: Das geht in PS (auch CS) nur von Hand, bzw. mit diversen Layout- und Vektorprogrammen auch automatisch.


----------



## extracuriosity (21. Mai 2004)

Ich muss mich korregieren. Radde hat natürlich vollkommen Recht. Bei CS geht´s doch. Wenn du einen geschlossenen Pfad hast, dann einfach mit dem Textwerkzeug reinklicken. Es erscheint dann so ein Pfadkreis um den Cursor. Dann geht´s (aber auch nur mit CS).


----------



## Philip Kurz (21. Mai 2004)

Und wenn du kein Photoshop CS hast ( ist ja auch ziemlich teuer  ) kannst du mal hier im Forum suchen. Wir hatten mal ein ähnliches Thema mit einem Cowboyhut ...


----------



## vOlcer (21. Mai 2004)

geht irgendwie nicht!

wenn ich dann reinschreibe, ist die Schrift nicht sichtbar, obwohl bei "Pfade" der Text steht, dann Textpfad...hmmm


----------



## da_Dj (21. Mai 2004)

Das mit dem Hut ging aber auch nur mit einem Vektorprogramm [glaub war Illustrator]


----------



## Philip Kurz (21. Mai 2004)

Stimmt, jetzt fällt es mir wieder ein. Dann könnte man sich zur Not die Testversion runterladen oder via Photoshop und Probieren den Text in die Form pressen


----------



## da_Dj (21. Mai 2004)

Wenn es beliebiger Text sein soll, geht das recht einfach mit einer Ebenenmaske ...

Wenn der Text aussen langlaufen soll, geht das wie schon erwähnt erst ab PS:CS wenn der Text an dem Pfad ausgerichtet wird, ausser man hat zuviel Zeit, dann kann man natürlich auch jeden Buchstaben einzeln setzten und transformieren =]

So ich warte noch auf Mythos bis der hier den ultimativen Tip gibt, wie das ganze ohne große Arbeit von statten geht


----------



## vOlcer (21. Mai 2004)

ok, probiere es mal mit Illustrator

der Text soll aber der Fläche des Pfades angepasst werden, nicht aussenherum!
wie würde das mit den Ebenenmasken gehen?


----------



## da_Dj (21. Mai 2004)

Nimm deinen Text [sollte schon größer sein, als das Bild] Dann den Pfad in der Pfadpalette anklicken mit strg+linksklick.

Jetzt gehst du wieder in die Ebene mit dem Text. Dann auf Ebene -> Ebenenmaske -> Auswahl anzeigen [glaub war so =] ]

Somit wird nur die Fläche der Grafik vom Text angezeigt, der rest ist unsichtbar, das bringt dir aber nur was, wenn der Text beliebig ist.


----------



## vOlcer (21. Mai 2004)

im Illustrator geht es auch nicht
er füllt die Fläche einfach mit dem Text, der Text wird sozusagen einfach innerhalb des Pfades geschrieben. Der Text bekommt aber NICHT die FORM des Pfades


----------



## thoru (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo vOlcer

kann mich deiner Meinung nicht so ganz anschliessen. Mit Illsutrator geht es
wunderbar. Du glaubst gar nicht wie der Text den Pfad entlagnläuft wenn man 
das Pfadtextwerkzeug benutzt.

cu
thoru


----------



## extracuriosity (22. Mai 2004)

Ich bin verwirrt, denn ich weiss nach jedem Posting in diesem Thread weniger, was eigentlich gewollt wird.

Soll die Schrift an der Pfadkontur entlanglaufen?
Soll die Schrift die Pfadfläche füllen (d.h. es wären viele kleine Zeilen nötig)?
Sollen die Buchstaben an sich verzerrt werden, sodaß ein Wort bzw. eine Zeile die Form darstellen?
oder soll irgendwas ganz anderes passieren?


----------



## vOlcer (23. Mai 2004)

also es soll ein Wort, wie zum Beispiel "FORUM" die Form(die Fläche) des Pfades bekommen
nicht aussenherumAlso nicht dem Pfad "entlang"

(Sollen die Buchstaben an sich verzerrt werden, sodaß ein Wort bzw. eine Zeile die Form darstellen? JA)


----------



## Consti (23. Mai 2004)

Mach das so!

1. Erstelle eine Textebene, die ungefähr so Gross ist wie der Pfad.
2. Tippe da das Wort oder Satz ein
3. Dann Ebene Rastern
4. Mache den Pfad zu einem Platten ding - ka. ob man den Pfad lsöchen kann oder so
5. Wähle die Innenfläche aus
6. Kehre die Auswahl um
7. Auf die gerasterte Ebene gehen (Auwahl beibehalten)
8. Entfrenen drückern

Das ssollte eigentlich klappen


----------



## vOlcer (23. Mai 2004)

das ist nicht die Lösung die ich anstrebe, das Ziel ist ja, dass sich der Text verformt, und nicht "abgeschnitten" wird


----------



## thoru (23. Mai 2004)

Hallo vOlcer

wenn ich dein nicht abeschnitten richtig verstehe dann ist es nicht soetwas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




, sondern du  möchtest das sich der Text dynamisch an die Form anpasst?

cu
thoru


----------



## da_Dj (23. Mai 2004)

Das glaube ich auch, die Version die du da hast wäre ja die mit der Maske [zumindest wäre das Resultat in etwa das gleiche]


----------



## vOlcer (23. Mai 2004)

genau, der Text soll sich dynamisch verformen, und sich der Pfadfläche "anpassen"


----------



## vOlcer (23. Mai 2004)

so etwa


----------



## extracuriosity (23. Mai 2004)

Ich glaube, du musst da Buchstabe für Buchstabe von Hand setzen und die Größe so verändern, dass sie oben und unten ein kleines Stück rauskucken. Dann den Rest nach der oben genannten Methode abschneiden.


----------

